# Am I Spending Too Much On HO Slot Cars ?



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

So far I've spent $ 7,518.05 on the 382 HO slot cars I currently own. That's an average of $ 19.68 per car. That price includes postage; all were bought online from the U.S. . Most are new, and most are Shelf Queens. The postage rates to Canada were high; and have gotten much higher with the increase. Most are Auto World, quite a few Life Like, a small number of Tomy Mega G and Tyco, and only a few T - Jets. Am I crazy for spending that much ? What is the average you spend on your cars; and how many do you own ? :freak:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

A new slot off the shelf without tax is going to be 30 to 45 dollars. They can be shelf Queens. So you bought your collection at "Half Price" per car.

Do you like the cars in your collection??? If so then NO you did not spend too much on them. I am over two hundred cars but do not know or care how far over two hundred, as I might slip and mention it in front of TM. 

I like them all, the best are the Many for Little or no Money. I once bought a Lot off Craigslist and got 92 cars of various types. Also I got to be the proud owner of 6 different types of track none of which worked with Tomy track that I run. That comes out to less than a Buck per car, plus all the other goodies.

Rob


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It all depends on your priorities. Mine is to have a hobby that I enjoy but spend little money on. I pass on deals that I think are too expensive on a regular basis. Many of my cars are runners. I have four kids and not a lot of extra money. If that were not the case my collection would be much different.

You need to decide what your priority is. That will clarify what is reasonable for you.

Old Blue


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> So far I've spent $ 7,518.05 on the 382 HO slot cars I currently own. That's an average of $ 19.68 per car. That price includes postage; all were bought online from the U.S. . Most are new, and most are Shelf Queens. The postage rates to Canada were high; and have gotten much higher with the increase. Most are Auto World, quite a few Life Like, a small number of Tomy Mega G and Tyco, and only a few T - Jets. Am I crazy for spending that much ? What is the average you spend on your cars; and how many do you own ? :freak:


I'm about = 2 U A/GS on collection/collecting....
grab LL cars now, as cheap as u can (MOC or Used"Cheap" 4 parts)..
they may not be in production soon..

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I now have about 1200 cars, half of which are for sale. I recently came to the conclusion that I can't play with all of them. So it's time to thin out the herd. I'm only keeping the ones I really like, and only buying unusual or very good deals. I've got my slots conservatively priced. They total $30,000, which is about $25 per car. Of course some are worth more due to rarity and some are worth less. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.
hojoe


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

A/GS said:


> So far I've spent $ 7,518.05 on the 382 HO slot cars I currently own. That's an average of $ 19.68 per car. That price includes postage; all were bought online from the U.S. . Most are new, and most are Shelf Queens. The postage rates to Canada were high; and have gotten much higher with the increase. Most are Auto World, quite a few Life Like, a small number of Tomy Mega G and Tyco, and only a few T - Jets. Am I crazy for spending that much ? What is the average you spend on your cars; and how many do you own ? :freak:


Yes, you have a serious problem, and you should fight your addiction by giving all the aw cars to me&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

A/GS said:


> . Most are Auto World, quite a few Life Like, a small number of Tomy Mega G and Tyco, and only a few T - Jets. Am I crazy for spending that much ?


Not at all... I have a few I may be willing to sell you...  RM


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

My biggest fear is if I die, my wife will sell my slot car stuff for what I've told her I've paid for it...


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i am not going to post what i have spent since getting back into the hobby a couple or so years ago..but....i think it is almost double what you have figured out A/GS..going after some of the most pristine of shape cars is costly...plus parts,bodies,tires,chassis,track,and so forth..and then always that parts lot on fleabay that i have to have because theres one junker in there with the bumpers or windsheild i need...or..my new thing..have to have the original cases and labels....when i have some antiques to place in for keepsakes....all the best..enjoy..our youth may be gone..but at least we are not making the drug dealers rich or the local saloon...we have something to show for our hard earned money..plus we get a piece of our youth back..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Why ask why....

If you have some money left, there's more cars out there....


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

That's why on ebay I never look at the summary totals of my "Purchased" things! LOL. Oh, and shipping doesn't count. That's the same as adding up the gas money and depreciation on your car if you bought them from a store.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

12,000 cars plus . Love it.... ditto wyatt... clean sober except for the occassional drool over slots. Oh and the fix there of.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotnut said:


> 12,000 cars plus . Love it.... ditto wyatt... clean sober except for the occassional drool over slots. Oh and the fix there of.


I don't have room enough in my Cave, 4 "That" many!!! :thumbsup:
congrads!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Time to build some more...*

I have empty spots in some of my wall cases ....Aaaaaaaaaaah

Half of my cars are Stock and half are Custom made by others & myself.

Customs are hard to put a price on as, how much time that gets put into
one never equals the amount your time is worth if sold.

Keep most of my customs so, I'm good to go.
Have Chassis, bodies and parts. Time to build...Yeah!! 

Bob...Spend more money on slot cars than I have...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> I'm about = 2 U A/GS on collection/collecting....
> grab LL cars now, as cheap as u can (MOC or Used"Cheap" 4 parts)..
> they may not be in production soon..
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


"YES",... U R spending 2-much on "HO" cars...
"Diversify", get some 1/43 & 1/32's 2 even out U'r Investment strategies... I did :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> I have empty spots in some of my wall cases ....Aaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Half of my cars are Stock and half are Custom made by others & myself.
> 
> ...


how can U put a $$ on the $$value$$ of Life????
Insurance Co., Hospitals, Medical MFG's & Doc's (forgot Lawyers) can :freak: :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't run up and down the lake in a $30,000 boat chasing a fish, spending money on gas, food, beer, poles, etc. for said fish, (not that there's anything wrong with that), so a few slotcars, what the heck... Maybe I should sell em all, put a down payment on a boat, and chase that elusive said fish??? RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now I'm getting a haddock


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

well i also have the boat, the rods and no drinking habit,but..i also choose slots on the side.


----------

